# Happy News!



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

I haven't posted on CF much lately. I've been a little preoccupied with the adoption process, then we were blessed with our beautiful baby boy.  We passed our home study in September and we got the call in February! Here are a couple pics of our bundle of joy!




















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Quit that, now you are making me want one. Just about as sweet as can be, however a baby wont fit in my plans of enjoyment once my kids leave home lol.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic news. and thats one proud looking dad. very pleased for you.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Beautiful baby! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! We feel so blessed! 
Here is another of me and Freddy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh how wonderful!!! Congratulations on your precious little addition. =)


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations!! He is adorable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats! Wonderful family!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TnChickenLady (Apr 15, 2014)

Congratulations! Little Freddy is an adorable little boy! You both look to be some very proud parents!


----------

